# If polls say guys prefer brunettes then why do blondes get treated better?



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

You can google just about ANY POLL online and Brunettes will win that poll (polls posted on forums dominated by men like Forum Bodybuilding or any polls posted online on sites). 

Yet, when you see beautiful women being promoted (stereotypes) in the US they are usually blondes and not to mention people consider Scandinavian as probably the most attractive in the world (from what I have heard online and in real life). 

I find that here in American society (at least in the south), good looking Blondes get just another kind of special treatment other attractive women don't get. Yet men say they love brunettes.

Personally I am starting to like blondes more in the past year since I met this cute French one but I know that where I live in the US it would be nearly impossible for a man of my appearance to date one but I still prefer brunettes slightly more. 

*I never got it. If men prefer brunettes then why is it that blondes get stereotyped as attractive?*


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I never understood what hair color has to do with mate selection. I prefer a woman... that's a woman. Blonde, brunette, black hair, bald. Doesn't matter as long as she has the right personality. Also, I'm sorry you feel you could never date a blonde... I'm a broke, ugly Hispanic and I've dated blondes... They're just the same as any other hair type.

Also, blondes get stereotyped as attractive because it's the least common hair color. More women will pay to be like them.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Why does the stereotype of what is attractive have to coincide with what is actually found attractive by the majority?
Is it going to shock you to learn that super thin fashion models aren't considered attractive by most despite their frequency in advertisements?


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> I never understood what hair color has to do with mate selection. I prefer a woman... that's a woman. Blonde, brunette, black hair, bald. Doesn't matter as long as she has the right personality. Also, I'm sorry you feel you could never date a blonde... I'm a broke, ugly Hispanic and I've dated blondes... They're just the same as any other hair type.
> 
> Also, blondes get stereotyped as attractive because it's the least common hair color. More women will pay to be like them.


where in the US do you live?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> where in the US do you live?


I don't see how this is in any way relevant... MA....


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

edit: not the point of this thread

so is it just me or do men not even know what they want anymore?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Nick Carraway said:


> bet you won't be doing that down in the dixie (deep south), haven't seen it done


You mean I would not be able to date a blonde from Florida or Texas? Wow... How odd........................

Maybe more blondes would date you if you dated them for them, not for their hair color.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> You mean I would not be able to date a blonde from Florida or Texas? Wow... How odd........................
> 
> Maybe more blondes would date you if you dated them for them, not for their hair color.


lol florida and texas aren't really "the deep south"

deep south = alabama, louisiana, mississippi, etc.

That isn't the issue and I look good from what others tell me but there are some things that just don't happen in those states. Not mad, they have brunettes here (got a date with one tomorrow).

It isn't the topic of my thread though, topic is why is it so many guys vote for brunettes on these polls yet blondes are treated like princesses here in the US?


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Blondes have more fun? Maybe it's the perceived fun factor?

Personally, I prefer redheads.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Nick Carraway said:


> I find that here in American society (at least in the south), good looking Blondes get just another kind of special treatment other attractive women don't get. Yet men say they love brunettes.


I somewhat agree. I think in the South blondes are fetishized for whatever reason. I never really understood it myself. I'm an equal opportunity man. Hair color was never really a factor for me as far as attraction goes.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

lightwing said:


> Blondes have more fun? Maybe it's the perceived fun factor?
> 
> Personally, I prefer redheads.


other than Kristina Hendricks and this one Czech redhead (on a foreign film), I have not seen any redheads I have been attracted to

none in real life at all, probably my least favorite kind of women but my friends say a lot of them love exotic looking dudes (ethnically) so I might give it a shot

no thanks firecrotch 

PS: Speaking of, what race is Kristina's husband? We seem to have the same skin tone oddly enough.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

peroxide blondes are eew >_>

meh, really does not matter what a womans hair colour is as long as it makes their overall appearance work out well. IMO the styling of the hair affects appeal far, far more than colour..


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya, I mean I am not into the peroxide or bottle blondes but one like Heather Graham, Hayden Panetierre, Claudia Schiffer (woman in my pic with Joseph Gordon Levitt), and Charlize Theron get me hard.


----------



## RoughEstimate (Mar 10, 2012)

Watch your thoughts, bud, they eventually become your destiny.
. 

It's evident in every post you make. Slow down, and love yourself.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

RoughEstimate said:


> Watch your thoughts, bud, they eventually become your destiny.
> .
> 
> It's evident in every post you make. Slow down, and love yourself.


True, I have played the victim card too much on here in regards to dating but a lot has been my frustration with not seeing and hearing about enough Brown and Asian men hooking up with beautiful women of other races and feeling that Hollywood puts men on a pedestal based on their race. Regardless, I know I have to make shit happen, will update you guys on how the date tomorrow night goes.

On a more relevant note to this thread, the hottest blondes I have met were from places like France and Italy, countries which are known for producing gorgeous brunettes.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

"online poll"

Gentlemen who prefer blondes aren't usually the ones surfing the web to answer internet polls, yeah?

Internet polls don't necessarily have a good population sample. Keep that in mind. Or maybe the people in your area have a preference to blondes, yet the internet culture has a preference for brunettes.

Ya gotta take these things into consideration.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> "online poll"
> 
> Gentlemen who prefer blondes aren't usually the ones surfing the web to answer internet polls, yeah?
> 
> ...


We are talking people on places like Forum Bodybuilding which are famous for producing the stereotypically attractive ripped guys. Also there have been surveys and studies which examine the opinions of men in real life too. 

Believe me, I am on the fence about this question. Generally I prefer brunettes but when I have met cute blondes in real life they have been the ones who stay with me for a long time in my head. 

Don't know how to say this.

8 out of 10 times I prefer brunettes, most blondes I have run into IRL have been the bimbos or peroxide blondes. But then there comes the time when I do meet that one really cute blonde (like that one french girl who one of the hottest ones I have known in real life, met this cute italian blonde too) she sticks with me.

I just don't get why so many men I have even talked to in real life say they prefer brunettes yet Blondes are stereotyped as being hot. Is it just because most men think they cannot score a hot blonde? (I fit that category)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I have no idea what kind of man would select his mate based on her hair color, or would have such a strong preference that he would answer polls about it. I have a feeling any such poll is being skewed by the fact that normal men relate to women as people, and don't have a weird hair fetish. I thought that was just a porn thing, anyhow.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

snail said:


> I have no idea what kind of man would select his mate based on her hair color, or would have such a strong preference that he would answer polls about it. I have a feeling any such poll is being skewed by the fact that normal men relate to women as people, and don't have a weird hair fetish. I thought that was just a porn thing, anyhow.


I don't think it is hair color alone. Might be ethnic phenotypes too.

Nordic people have high number of blondes in their populations (brunettes exist too) and they have certain set of features which makes them physically attractive while Southern Europeans have a high number of brunettes (blondes exist too).

It ISN'T just hair color alone, I mean if that was the case any average looking girl could bleach her hair and be a blonde and Asian girls in California who bleach their hair would be considered Blonde. It is more than just that.

I mean people won't agree with me but I don't think blonde is just a hair color when we use it in terms of women. It is a stereotype like Jenna Jameson, Marlyn Monroe in a way. Ugh, I hate having to explain this but some guys out there will get what I am saying right?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nick Carraway said:


> I don't think it is hair color alone. Might be ethnic phenotypes too.
> 
> Nordic people have high number of blondes in their populations (brunettes exist too) and they have certain set of features which makes them physically attractive while Southern Europeans have a high number of brunettes (blondes exist too).
> 
> ...


It sounds like you seem to think all women's entire identities can be easily grouped within these categories based on sets of physical features, labeled by hair color. 

While it might be interesting to ask why blondes are treated better when men claim to like brunettes, there are other questions you should probably be asking that are more important, such as why any man would think it was fair to treat one woman better than another based on something as trivial as which physical stereotype he decided to associate her with.

What I really want to know is whether these women some people are objectifying have a preference for being treated like interchangeable sex-meat by chauvinists who want them to be blonde, or by chauvinists who want them to be brunettes? Personally, I don't think I would want either type to find me attractive.


----------

